# Pro's vote to go back to old scoring



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Vote wasn't close.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

ccwilder3 said:


> Vote wasn't close.
> 
> View attachment 2114691


 how about letting the pros shoot with the same rules as the rest of the rank & file at the out door Nationals. Such as picking the shooting days they want to score just like any one else can. After all they are members like any one else, & they are only a division of the NFAA. They should not be segregated out like a red headed step child. How about putting the animal round back in the middle of the tournament they way the 3-5 day system was designed to be. If it is to be the last round , then go to a 3 day national & all the problems will go away.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I think there is also an agenda item to move the animal round from the last day.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

No reason why Pros can't shoot same scoring, Xs can break ties. I see how it would be nice having the Animal round the 3rd day BUT it's nice to finish early on the last day when most pack up & travel home.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

I agree if it is a 3 day shoot. Since it is a 5 day ,3 day it negates what the system was designed to do.. For those that wish to go home early , they can do so on sunday or Sat nite..& still be able to shoot a National


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

so is going back to the 560 round for everyone a done deal for 2015??


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Fifi, no it is only an agenda item for the Directors to vote on in April at our Annual meeting so don't everyone get excited.


----------

